# .NET and More > Microsoft Azure and Cloud Dev >  Fetch Azure Time Series Insight Gen2 Data

## FunkySloth

Hi Guys,

So right now I am using ReactJs + Redux, and Azure TSI is serving as my database. I would like to know, does anyone know how I can get the data from Azure TSI, something like just get the data and display it in a table?

Thank you

----------


## Prahlad

Azure Time Series Insights Gen2, our pay-as-you-go IoT Analytics offering, is now generally available and features a number of new capabilities that are powerful, yet simple to use:

1.Built for industrial IoT scale to ingest data from millions of devices producing billions of events.

2.Retention-based warm and near-infinite BYO cold stores.

3.Support for Azure Blob and Azure Data Lake Gen2 storage.

4.Native support for highly efficient Apache Parquet file format on cold storage.

5.Time Series model to contextualize IoT data for asset-centric analytics.

6.Native connections to Azure IoT Hub and Event Hubs for ingestion of IoT data streams.

7.A first-class web experience featuring time series modeling, interpolation, scalar, and aggregate functions, categorical variables, scatter plots, and time-shifting of time-series signals to analyze the data.

8.Rich query APIs that support interpolation, scalar and aggregate functions, categorical variables, and new conditional logic.

9.PowerBI connector enables you to take your time-series queries directly into PowerBI for a unified view of your data estate. 

Reference:https://azure.microsoft.com/en-in/up...lly-available/

----------

